

Uroboros Programming With 11 Programming Languages - dfreidin
http://asiajin.com/blog/2009/09/22/uroboros-programming-with-11-programming-languages/

======
timf
I was not all that impressed until I saw the size of the original source code,
dang.

------
kentosi
What fascinated about this article is that there's a whole other world out
there of geeks/programmers/hackers beyond our English speaking world doing
their own things and sharing their own ideas.

~~~
mahmud
The reddit crowd shares you fascination and expresses itself eloquently:

<http://d.hatena.ne.jp/ku-ma-me/20090916/p1#c1254244804>

------
mitko
For a Theory of Computation class I had as a part of the homework to write a
program that writes itself _in one programming language_. It is amazing that
such programs exists that can switch languages and can go through several
methamorphoses

------
j_baker
Someone has _way_ too much time on their hands.

~~~
wheaties
I'd like to have that much time on my hands too.

------
benofsky
That is pretty cool but really, could whoever wrote that not have spent
however long that took (which I'm guessing is quite long) doing something a
lot more worthwhile.

~~~
jmatt
_doing something a lot more worthwhile._

This is narrow minded. The same thing could be said about most any of the
great thinkers of history... specifically those in Mathematics since it's so
abstract. Arguably programming like this is closer to Math than hacking
industry software.

There are of course a handful of exceptions like Benjamin Franklin who tended
to be pragmatic. And there is nothing wrong about only being productive in a
way that is economically quantitative. But I think there should be room for
both.

~~~
benofsky
I think you are right and wish I could take back what I said now. :-)

